# fix my audio ?



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> i now have no audio from my computer. not fun watching youtube
> 
> i don't know much about computers. so, if you have some ideas for me to get to fixing this = :thumbup:


in the task bar look for a icon speaker ? now doubble click on it , look and see if it is on mute ? also click on mixer that will open up a window now look at that, the volume can be set from eather place , at the icon speaker or at the mixer page, , did this just stop or never did work ? check this out and get back


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it used to work. 

the speaker icon in the taskbar has a red X on it. also shows no audio device installed. 
but it used to work, and i didn't change anything that i know of.


----------



## originalhandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is it W7? Go to control panel and sound,is it listed there? Also is it listed in device manager?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

W7 ultimate. its not listed.


----------



## originalhandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have you got another PC/Laptop to test they actually still work ? Will help narrow the issue down.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i could. but the red X on the speaker icon tells me its not the speakers.


----------



## keithp (Jun 25, 2014)

Right click on it and chlick troubleshoot. Usually this will automatically resolve the issue. If not, then check your speakers are plugged in ( if they are separate). 

If that doesn't work then you need to go to your device manager which is in control panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Device manager. It could be a driver has been damaged and needs reinstalling.. but if you are uncomfortable with this process get someone who knows what they are doing!


----------

